

No more Hadoop for bioinformatics - piqufoh
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/02/genetic-data-glut/

======
piqufoh
"Hadoop was built for software engineers — not geneticists. It’s not the
easiest thing for science researchers to wrap their heads around"

Sounds to me like

"Someone told me it's a great tool, but I downloaded it and couldn't make it
work :-("

